# ADG Gallery Mini-M



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Teaser of my next piece of work!


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

I like your wood.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

thats what she said


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice!
Cant wait to see what you do with it


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Why possibly? That layout could look amazing.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Needs a bit more philosophy. 

:icon_mrgr


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

sWeet! I cant wait to see more pics.
Is this a mini M?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

oohhh!!! cant wait to see what you do with that!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

only possibly because I set it up in the ADG gallery without double checking first. So we'll see if it passes the test or not. Kind of wanted to do a driftwood layout since I want to do an Iwagumi on my desk, and the feng shui of the gallery would be off without another driftwood layout.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

That's an evil looking piece of wood! And I mean that in a good way...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i see. i think the wood is really nice though! it must be crazy having all these materials available!

ps. do you know when the next video will be out?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

next video probably in a week or so. We've got a business engagement at the moment (boring side of stuff!) taking up a lot of time. 

Actually, there isn't that much in the way of small pieces of driftwood available for mini tanks. Ironically, Iwagumi is easier in smaller sizes (aquariums), and driftwood in larger aquariums. 

That arrangement is actually 4 pieces of driftwood composed together. These particular pieces were actually mixed in with our latest tx select shipment. They're not tx select, but another type of wood that is rarish in the area since most people don't cut down these kinds of trees often. So in about 3 harvests of tx select there's only been a small box full of this stuff that's been harvested. Perfect for a Nano.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

interesting! i could only see two distinct pieces. good job!

cant wait for the vid


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

What kind of plants?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Not sure yet. Thinking along the lines of a basic carpet, maybe a crypt of some sort (like a low-growing lucens), some stems and a touch of hair grass. Probably some trident java fern.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like I got approval from the Senske's to run with it in the ADG gallery 

Planting scheme will likely now be glosso carpet. touch of crypt lucens on some of the edges with a backdrop of ludwigia arcuata and a hygro.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

and so it begins...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

woohooo! cant wait to see the progress! you have to update us frequently. what equipment are you planning on using?

maybe you should do a video on this one too


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

The equipment is full-bore ADA compliant. Solar Mini M, Mini M, Mini M Glass Stand, Mini V-1 & Mini P-1 Lily Pipes, Co2 Advanced System, Eheim 2211 (this is the model they use for the Mini S & M in the NA Gallery as well, since smallest super jet is for a 45 or 60-P). 

Full range of tools as well. Substrate will be Bacter 100, Clear Super, Penac W, Penac P, New Amazonia Powder Type.

Filter Media will start with Bio Cube 20, NA Carbon (switch to Bio Rio after 2-3 months) & Tourmaline F.

Dosing will start with Green Bacter for bene bacteria growth, Brighty K, after week one Green Brighty Step 1 will be added. 

Water will be the mix I devised of RODI + seachem equilibrium for mineral restoration.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice! do you have any ideas as to fish?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Probably some kind of fish that has a more roundish body - like Raspboras. Possibly a touch of a couple Chocolate Gourami's. Really starts depending on final plant selection and how it grows and any remaining decisions on adjustment.

But, "roundish," fish in terms of body shape is likely the result - they seem to go much better with driftwood layouts and have a bit more presence. A more streamlined fish like classic cardinals or other types of fish with muted colors are best suited for Iwagumi.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

dependign on how its plantded, i think that the rasboras would look nice. cant wait to see it planted and filled! are you planning to start it dry?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

It will be filled from day one. Emmersed starts tend to back-fire pretty readily or some plants do better than other and you just put off trying to 'achieve balance.'

Will probably get going on it next week when plants can come in.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool!


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

When is the best time to come by the gallery? I tried to visit last week but got turned away. Was pretty disappointed as I go to Houston only 1-2 times a year.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

We've been pretty busy lately unfortunately, and having to race around a lot outside of the office to get things ready to build up. Usually I am the only one available to give any tours of the space at this time - and if I have to be out of the gallery then that usually means we can't show anyone around.

It's best to call me ahead of time at 832.459.5172 to set up an appointment if you want to see it before we finish building our space. At the moment we're officially closed to the public until the retail space finishes. Will be out of the country until next wednesday.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

any status on the new order?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Just finished revising the scape today. Planting takes place tomorrow.

Will have regular updates on my facebook: http://facebook.com/fwazeter


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

awesome frank, can't wait to see what comes up. Ill be keeping tabs through my phone!!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

love the scape!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Completed the planting of the aquascape today!


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks pretty good frank, I didn't realize you guys sell a glass stand for the mini tanks??


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool!


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

how about a picture of your stand and filter etc.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

what about those how to videos you were doing? any idea when the next one will be out?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

What type of rocks are you using? Looking good so far!


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Those how to video updates would be great!!! And deff some pictures of stand and filter. I want one of those clear stands now!!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes! there are clear stands for Mini S, Mini M and 60-P. 

I've moved this thread over to This thread to keep track of all of the cool stuff going on and hopefully have a little home-brewed updates to counter balance between the 'super-professional HD,' ones. 

As far as the next release of the how-to video, we're working on getting it done as quickly as we can, but we've gotten swept up full swing in the busy season, so hopefully we can get it done sooner rather than later (with a planted aquarium you only have a window of about a week or two to have the 'perfect' moment to shoot, video etc for what you want to cover). 

Can get pictures of stand, filter etc. in the other thread tomorrow when doing water changes.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

frrok said:


> What type of rocks are you using? Looking good so far!


They are Yamaya stone.


----------



## spikeit (Nov 24, 2008)

Are the stands available for sale? How much? Great scape!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cant wait for the video!


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

looking good


----------

